# Bachmann K 27s



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Had a pair of them on freight duties at a meeting at Thurnby today.
Pretty impressive, pretty powerful, pretty big on your infrastructure! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPWEwYJ6jVw

Take a quick look


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks nice! Phoenix sound? 

Alan


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The all-black model in front is my AccuCraft version - note, as seen in THIS video - how it starts away at the same speed as the green-boilered Bachmann version behind it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rItaiC1Gim4 

The sound on mine has been disabled pending a replacement battery installation. 

Great video, main131!!! 

Enjoy! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The big 1:20.3 K-27s look surprisingly good with the 1:22.5 freight cars.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 26 Sep 2009 11:37 AM 
The big 1:20.3 K-27s look surprisingly good with the 1:22.5 freight cars. 

Yuppers - a lot of them freight cars were quite small, even then. It' a reasonably hard job to sort out those that are 'right' from those that are 'wrong'.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 25 Sep 2009 03:31 PM 
Had a pair of them on freight duties at a meeting at Thurnby today.
Pretty impressive, pretty powerful, pretty big on your infrastructure! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPWEwYJ6jVw

Take a quick look

Apologies for the misleading heading on my posting.
The leading engine is indeed TACs Accucraft K27 and not Bachmann as stated. It is remarkable how compatible the motors are from these two manufacturers?? with their smooth take off and general running


----------

